# Mackerel lures??



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Has anyone out there used a lure to catch mackerel successfully off a yak (by successfully I mean not a 'one-off')?

Matt


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

OOps I spose I should have been more specific. No not the little fellas - the big toothy buggers - the schoolies, spotties and spanish mackerel. Thanks for your reply Kraley, I will check out Billy Bob.

I'm also partial to the old pilly, Salti, - just want to expand my options. But will give the bombers a try.

Regards

matt


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Matt! love the picture!!!
see you tomorrow!!


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Spotties and schoolies: Shallow divers like Gold Bombers, B52's, trolled Halco (10gm to 15gm) Twisties. Floated and trolled Pilchards.

Spaniards: Smaller (5kg to 8kg): Shallow divers like Gold Bombers, B52's. Bigger fish: Deeper trolled baits like Pilchards, Slimey Mackerel, Garfish, Pike on ganged hooks or on a Spaniard Special. Storm and other deep diving hb's also get results.


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Billybob,

Will endeavour to give your ideas a whirl.

Thanks for your reply - let you know how I go.

Matt


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

If you are casting or can troll at a reasonable speed - try the Slider lure, custom made by Lindsey ?. These are built onto a wire trace and allow for big teeth.


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Phoenix!

Have you tried those in the Bay?

Matt


----------

